# *squeeze me*



## LynzeeMoon (May 24, 2006)

hehe I took a few pics last night with my cute shirt on... I had some trouble because I felt very unphotogenic  lol... but I got a few pics together and put them on my yahoo group if ya wanna take a peek. Hope you like themmm... love you guys  

View attachment IMG_2870.jpg


View attachment IMG_2856.jpg


View attachment IMG_2889.jpg


View attachment IMG_2890.jpg


View attachment IMG_2958.jpg


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 24, 2006)

I will squeeze you, pinch you, and whatever else your heart may desire. I'm lovin' picture#4, you're looking better and better every time!


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 24, 2006)

I'm probably the only person uber-nerd enough to know that you are wearing a Rainbow Bright T-shirt with a Twink Sprite on it.


----------



## LynzeeMoon (May 24, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> I will squeeze you, pinch you, and whatever else your heart may desire. I'm lovin' picture#4, you're looking better and better every time!



aww thanks Bruce!! hehe... yea I've been really loving my side rolls and back fat lately... it just looks so cute!!!  thank you hehe


----------



## LynzeeMoon (May 24, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm probably the only person uber-nerd enough to know that you are wearing a Rainbow Bright T-shirt with a Twink Sprite on it.



hehe you are right!! I used to have all the Sprites when I was a little, along with this huge rainbow foamy-like house for them lol!!! Also had the rainbow brite oven too lol.... big into that when I was a kid


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 24, 2006)

Wow... you are a cutie!!


----------



## shy guy (May 24, 2006)

You want a squeeze hu? well I'm your man come here girl all speeze you long time:smitten:. Great pics Lynzee you look AMAZING!!!!:smitten: like I really need to tell you that I'm sure you already know that...later


----------



## eagle (May 24, 2006)

Hey Lynzee. You felt very unphotogenic? I'm wondering if we're looking at the same shots here lol. You take very nice pics, and you are looking very gorgeous as always. And yes I'll squeeze you lol. Take care and have a great day.


----------



## Frogman (May 24, 2006)

Why must you torment us like this, you sexy minx? Can't you wear a more realistic T-shirt, like: "Pretend you're squeezing me"..?


----------



## boots (May 24, 2006)

(^-^)

:eat1: *eating some soup*


----------



## LynzeeMoon (May 24, 2006)

Jon Blaze said:


> Wow... you are a cutie!!



thank you!!! so are you hehe


----------



## LynzeeMoon (May 24, 2006)

shy guy said:


> You want a squeeze hu? well I'm your man come here girl all speeze you long time:smitten:. Great pics Lynzee you look AMAZING!!!!:smitten: like I really need to tell you that I'm sure you already know that...later



aww... ok i know i'm a cutie but its nice hearing it once in awhile hehe so thank you!!!


----------



## LynzeeMoon (May 24, 2006)

eagle said:


> Hey Lynzee. You felt very unphotogenic? I'm wondering if we're looking at the same shots here lol. You take very nice pics, and you are looking very gorgeous as always. And yes I'll squeeze you lol. Take care and have a great day.



Well... I had to pitch a bunch that just looked terrible lol... sooo these are the good ones...lol  but thank you so much... hehe glad you liked them


----------



## LynzeeMoon (May 24, 2006)

Frogman said:


> Why must you torment us like this, you sexy minx? Can't you wear a more realistic T-shirt, like: "Pretend you're squeezing me"..?



you called me a sexy minx lol i love it!!!!  next shirt will say "squeeze me in you dreams" hehehehee


----------



## LynzeeMoon (May 24, 2006)

boots said:


> (^-^)
> 
> :eat1: *eating some soup*




 can i have some?! lol


----------



## Still a Skye fan (May 24, 2006)

LynzeeMoon said:


> hehe I took a few pics last night with my cute shirt on... I had some trouble because I felt very unphotogenic  lol... but I got a few pics together and put them on my yahoo group if ya wanna take a peek. Hope you like themmm... love you guys




((CLUNK!)) *Drops everything and runs off to check out Lynzee's new pics*


Hugs

Dennis


PS: I don't think you're capable of being unphotogenic, sweetie


----------



## GPL (May 25, 2006)

Lynzee, you look gorgeous as hell!! What a beautiful girl you are, and please don;t be afraid on your qualities of being photogenic, you just ARE!!!
I miss chatting with you, hun.

Supertight hugs, GPL.


----------



## Jes (May 25, 2006)

GPL said:


> Lynzee, you look gorgeous as hell!! What a beautiful girl you are, and please don;t be afraid on your qualities of being photogenic, you just ARE!!!
> I miss chatting with you, hun.
> 
> Supertight hugs, GPL.



What is it with dutch men and hugs? I've been meaning to ask this for a very, very long time.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (May 25, 2006)

lookin good!!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (May 25, 2006)

Jes said:


> What is it with dutch men and hugs? I've been meaning to ask this for a very, very long time.





Well, I'm not dutch but I certainly enjoy a nice hug.


Dennis


----------



## Jes (May 25, 2006)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Well, I'm not dutch but I certainly enjoy a nice hug.
> 
> 
> Dennis



You're absolutely and already on my list, dennis.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (May 26, 2006)

Jes said:


> You're absolutely and already on my list, dennis.




Awww...Thanks, Jes!  


Hugs


Dennis


----------



## pointandlaugh (May 27, 2006)

i fink u r hott. normaly i dont go 4 gurls as big as u but i am so turned on by u.


----------



## herin (May 28, 2006)

Wow, hun! You look soooo beautiful in these pics!!


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

*You are so beautiful! And you've got the most wonderful twinkle in your eyes...

MoonGoddess*


----------



## Phalloidium (May 28, 2006)

You are such a cutie, Lynzee!


----------

